# We’Ve Got The (Built-In) Power



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I bit the bullet and spent some good coin to install my first 50 amp Electrical Management System. The hard-wired system I chose is one of the highest rated around from an American company with a lifetime warranty. It's great to just plug-in now.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

Are you trying to promote your blog through this forum? I see a lot of posts that seem to be just wanting to direct folks to your blog.

Why don't you skip the blog and just discuss on the forum... which is what the forum is for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

325BH said:


> Are you trying to promote your blog through this forum? I see a lot of posts that seem to be just wanting to direct folks to your blog.
> 
> Why don't you skip the blog and just discuss on the forum... which is what the forum is for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get your point and thought about that very thing. No, it's not about my blog other than that's where my projects live. I simply hate duplicating work and trying to recreate what I've already done before I found this forum is a lot of work, especially given the difference in format. I've done many upgrades that I'm hoping others may benefit from and that's all. If the expectation is otherwise and sharing information this way is inappropriate, then I'll kindly leave. -Best regards


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm fine with your blog link in your signature, a lot of folks do that.

Let's leave the "The full article can be read on my blog" sentence off every post...OK?

Not that it is against the rules, just seems like you have some great stuff to share and post the entire information here would be helpful vs redirecting us to your blog.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm fine with your blog link in your signature, a lot of folks do that.
> 
> Let's leave the "The full article can be read on my blog" sentence off every post...OK?
> 
> Not that it is against the rules, just seems like you have some great stuff to share and post the entire information here would be helpful vs redirecting us to your blog.


I wish it was a simple copy pasta. But I don't want to offend. This is the place Outbackers hang out. I figured this "upgrades" area is a small fraction of the whole forum in its entirety and I'm not trying to steal attention in other places here. I want to be a good citizen, but again... Trying to post the work I've already done is a big task.

Edit, I deleted the links. But I can't delete the posts which is what I really want to do. Can you delete them all please?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GovGeek said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with your blog link in your signature, a lot of folks do that.
> ...


I can remove your posts,* but I'd rather not do that*. You have some great information that I feel others can/will benefit from. If you really want them removed, reply back again and I will do so.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, please do. I appreciate it very much. I'll try again some other time when I have more time to dedicate to it. I want to do it right.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## h8ster (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow GREAT CONTENT by this guy!


----------



## h8ster (Sep 8, 2020)

325BH said:


> Are you trying to promote your blog through this forum? I see a lot of posts that seem to be just wanting to direct folks to your blog.
> 
> Why don't you skip the blog and just discuss on the forum... which is what the forum is for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm fine with your blog link in your signature, a lot of folks do that.
> 
> Let's leave the "The full article can be read on my blog" sentence off every post...OK?
> 
> Not that it is against the rules, just seems like you have some great stuff to share and post the entire information here would be helpful vs redirecting us to your blog.


 Seriously! This guy puts out GREAT content and you send him away! Did either of you even go to his blog? If you had, you'd see he's not a making a living blogger! He truly is about providing good info with good pictures! It's idiots like the 2 of you who drive good people away! I've seen it happen in 2 Harley Forums and 1 Goldwing forum!

Some of us here are for the content! What a Waste! I'm sure he's gone for good!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h8ster said:


> Seriously! This guy puts out GREAT content and you send him away! Did either of you even go to his blog? If you had, you'd see he's not a making a living blogger! He truly is about providing good info with good pictures! It's idiots like the 2 of you who drive good people away! I've seen it happen in 2 Harley Forums and 1 Goldwing forum!
> 
> Some of us here are for the content! What a Waste! I'm sure he's gone for good!


Thanks for your input. Perhaps you can actually post some information and answer questions. You've been here since Sept and only now you post a derogatory comments.


----------

